# White Lightning Lube



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

I was trying to clean up my Craigslist Delta Model 10 saw. The tilt and high adjustments were very stiff. Here was a ton of pitch built up on everything, so I cleaned it up as best as I could. I then thought I could lube it to make it work better. The lube I used a liquid parafin based bicycle chain lube that sheds itself off the chain (or my saw) over time. It dries to a non sticky coating, so it won't collect sawdust. It's been working great so far. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

White Lightning, great stuff.
My bil, who owns a bicycle store, turned me on to it. He coats the ci top, on his 60's CM table saw, when he leaves it in SW Florida (hot/humid no a/c) between April and October. Puts a cover over it, and it's 100% rust free.


----------

